
Slack down? - lun4r
https://www.slack.com
======
kevbo
I've been sitting here refreshing HN to see if anyone else was going to report
it. I haven't been able to connect to our company's instance for close to ten
minutes now. Either via the Mac client or through the web client.

Edit:
[https://status.slack.com/2018-08/389f96c3886d7d56](https://status.slack.com/2018-08/389f96c3886d7d56)

------
jv22222
Even if your uptime is 99.99% people sure do feel it when you go down when
you're as mission critical as Slack.

[https://get.slack.help/hc/en-
us/articles/204113126-Service-L...](https://get.slack.help/hc/en-
us/articles/204113126-Service-Level-Agreements-SLA-)

------
greenhathacker
"Folks are having troubles connecting to their workspaces. We're looking into
the cause and will have updates shortly.

10:30 AM PDT"

[https://status.slack.com/2018-08/389f96c3886d7d56](https://status.slack.com/2018-08/389f96c3886d7d56)

------
qubitcoder
It appears that if you already have an existing session open, then all is
well.

But, if you try to login again, it will fail (e.g. after I restarted my linux
workstation, Slack no longer connects).

------
lwhsiao
Confirmed on their status page now:
[https://status.slack.com/](https://status.slack.com/)

